# Game #31 (12/31): Philadelphia 76'ers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Preview: Lakers Return Home to Face 76ers*
> 
> Kobe Bryant and Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson were admittedly tired after their road trip lasted longer than expected. Their return home, however, certainly doesn't ensure a cakewalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game #31 (12/31): Philadelphia 76'rs @ Los Angeles Lakers*

A win tonight would be a great way to end the year!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We better win this game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We better win this game.


One Phrase: "Millers Lobs, Igudala Dunks" that's all I have to say.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i hope the lakers take out the anger from the charlotte game tonight on the sixers tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> One Phrase: "Millers Lobs, Igudala Dunks" that's all I have to say.


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope out bad habit of loosing to bad teams stops here on december 31st, 2006.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kwame dunk count: 1


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know what to expect from the lakers team? In the beginning I thought us having a bad start was a problem, but with the Houston and Charlotte games, having good starts didn't help either.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

So far so good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good opening quarter thus far...a couple of lapses on defense, but overall, we played well.

Kobe starting out playing very well with 6 points, 3 rebounds, and 3 assists. We're doing a good job getting to the line (but only shooting 4/8) and a nice job rebounding, especially by Kwame who has 5.

26-18 after 1...Go Lakers!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why isn't Shammond Williams given a single minute to prove himself, where as Sasha gets minutes like a veteran.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers committing fouls like there is no tomorrow, right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shammond Williams sighting! And he nails a three! Nice!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Maybe Kwame heard me, he is playing good so far. And Williams is in the game, making a 3 pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The One said:


> One Phrase: "Millers Lobs, Igudala Dunks" that's all I have to say.


Happened once so far...let's see if it happens again.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And we just lost the lead...we've scored 5 points in the 2nd quarter and there's 2 and 1/2 minutes left...that's pretty horrible.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr. Bryant on FIRE.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah Kobe started heating up at the end there...and we actually ended up outscoring them in the 2nd quarter and now lead by 10 going into halftime.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

actually we lead by 8 i believe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe is having a solid game. He looks sharp out there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> actually we lead by 8 i believe.


You're right; my mistake.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carney is going to be good.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with the and one!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Who here agrees with this saying.

If Allen Iverson is the Answer, then Kobe Bryant is the Gift ?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Who here agrees with this saying.
> 
> If Allen Iverson is the Answer, then Kobe Bryant is the Gift ?


If Iverson is the answer Bryant is the encyclopedia.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Theonee said:


> If Iverson is the answer Bryant is the encyclopedia.


LOL! Nice.

BY the way Bryant with another and one!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Mr. Bryant keeping the lakers in the game.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Brown down due to injury.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****

More injuries....


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame's injury looks like it could be serious.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

This sucks, hope he is not out for long, something is better than nothing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope Kwame is okay...Luke is playing well right now for us.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I like what Kobe is doing. He is shooting when needed and passing at right time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's ballin' right now...30 points (13/18 shooting), 7 boards, 4 assists, 1 turnover...Lakers up by 14!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

that lob was freaking hilarious


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers just a 3 on 0 break...and screwed it up, haha. It was actually funny. Kobe just nailed another three and he has 33 points now. 14/19 shooting.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lol Kobe and Luke screw up a 3 on 0 fast break.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to hear an update on Kwame...

Kobe with 20 points in the quarter...Lakers up 83-68.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Laker Girls are hot.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

offense looking good tonight!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nooo! severe sprain?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They just said Kwame has a severe sprain and that x-rays were inconclusive.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers have next three days off, maybe that will help.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

First lakers game, that I have watched with peace from start till finish.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

a win to end the year! 

haha luke missed out on his first lob of his nba career.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

If Brown is gone...Bynum needs to grow some muscles quick.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Arrr, another injury.. That sucks, now we will have to find a way to keep Bynum & Turiaf out of foul trouble. Thinking Cookie at C really irks me, damn.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

in post game, they mention that the last time kwame had a severe ankle sprain he was only out a week (phil said this himself). phil says in that case it's at least 1 week.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

a.y.h. said:


> nooo! severe sprain?!


we should be happy that it wasnt a full break, thats the way it looked.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well hopefully we can come out strong against Sacramento on Thursday night...I just hope the Lakers don't go away from their post game...give Bynum and Turiaf a chance and don't settle for outside jumpers and threes.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bynum needs to step up again.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Lakers suffer big loss in win*

Lakers suffer big loss in win

*Brown's 'severe' ankle sprain mars a 104-94 victory over 76ers. He'll miss at least a week and probably more, leaving the team thin at center.*

By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer; January 1, 2007

Lakers 104, 76ers 94

The Lakers moved back into the realm of the winning after a ragged triple-overtime loss to the Charlotte Bobcats, but at what cost?

Kwame Brown left a 104-94 victory Sunday over the struggling Philadelphia 76ers with a severely sprained left ankle. X-rays were inconclusive, with further testing to come today and an upcoming absence to be measured in weeks, not days.

Brown landed awkwardly on Andre Miller's foot after blocking the shot of the 76ers' guard with 9:18 left in the third quarter. He was helped off the Staples Center court by Ronny Turiaf and Vladimir Radmanovic.

"He said he was out over a week the last time he had a severely sprained ankle in Washington," Lakers Coach Phil Jackson said. "We don't know a timetable for this, but I would expect it to be at least that. I think there's going to be some time involved in this."

The injuries continue to collect for the Lakers, with forward Lamar Odom out until at least mid-January, center Chris Mihm out for the season and now Brown, who had a forgettable, turnover-filled game Friday in Charlotte, but whose absence leaves the Lakers wispy-thin in the big-man department.

The Lakers don't play again until Thursday at Sacramento, and it will mean more minutes for Andrew Bynum and Ronny Turiaf. Bynum is averaging 7.2 points and 5.1 rebounds, and hasn't started a game since losing his job to Brown on Nov. 30, a span of 17 games.

"That's all we have left out there," Jackson said. "We are getting in a position where we are going to have to be bucking up and taking care of some business inside."

Jackson declined to reveal whether the 19-year-old Bynum or Turiaf, 24 this month, would start against Sacramento. Turiaf is averaging 4.2 points and 2.3 rebounds.

"I'm not sure Andrew's quite ready to step into that role on a full-time level," Jackson said. "I won't make that decision until I kind of check out how I feel about that. I might keep Andrew off the bench and use Ronny as the starter."

more in link...
http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers1jan01,0,4854169.story?coll=la-home-sports


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

afobisme said:


> in post game, they mention that the last time kwame had a severe ankle sprain he was only out a week (phil said this himself). phil says in that case it's at least 1 week.


He's probably going to challenge Kwame to be out for only a week. Expect the Cat jokes from Phil to come back:biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

doubt it, phil's not the kind of guy to rush his players back. i don't think most coaches are.


----------

